# [DUP] KDE 3.2

## Iren

Hallo!

Wenn ich KDE 3.2 als grafisches System installieren will reicht da emerge KDE 3.2? oder muss ich xfree noch zuvor insatallieren?

IREN

----------

## EliasP

emerge kde

reicht, da XFree eine Abhängigkeit von KDE ist.

emerge -p kde

zeigt dir alles an, was installiert werden würde.

In Zukunft zuerst einen Blick in 

man portage

oder

man ebuild

oder ganz einfach in die FAQs hier und die zahlreichen Dokumentationen auf Gentoo.org werfen, das erspart einiges.

Grüße

Elias P.

----------

## JFK

emerge überprüft automatisch die Abhängigkeiten und installiert bzw. kompiliert xfree dann von selber.

Ein emerge kde reicht also....

----------

## Iren

Jo weiss ich mit den Faqs auf jeden falls erst mal THANKS!

Nur noch eine kleine frage habe ich 

und zwar bringt emerge kde auch immer gleich die neuste version von KDE mit?

----------

## ralph

Bitte, bitte, es gibt eine so tolle Dokumentation für gentoo, warum liest die nur keiner?   :Shocked: 

Welche Version du kriegst hängt davon ab, ob dein System (so es denn ein x86er ist) x86, also stable, oder ~x86, als unstable, testing, oder wie auch immer man das nennen will, ist.

kde-3.2.1 ist afaik noch ~x86, also bekommst du entweder 3.2, oder du versuchst es mal mit 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge kde, dann gibt's 3.2.1.

----------

## boris64

 *Iren wrote:*   

> ...oder muss ich xfree noch zuvor insatallieren?
> 
> 

 

du musst auch xfree insatallieren.

...und die doku lesen. bitte. solche fragen schmerzen in meinen augen beim lesen.

----------

## thundersteele

 *ralph wrote:*   

> 
> 
> kde-3.2.1 ist afaik noch ~x86, also bekommst du entweder 3.2, oder du versuchst es mal mit 
> 
> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge kde, dann gibt's 3.2.1.

 

Da hier anscheinend noch kein xfree installiert ist und wohl auch sonst nicht viel, würde ein ~x86 aufruf von emerge kde ca. 50 bis 100 "unstable" Pakete installieren wollen. Wenn da mal nix schiefgeht.

----------

## amne

Neueste Version von kde:

 :Arrow:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=146976

Bitte nicht crossposten.

----------

## amne

Die Frage wurde ausserdem schon in bezug auf Fluxbox von dir gestellt und inklusive Link auf die alles erklärende Dokumentation beantwortet - selbiges gilt auch für alle anderen Windowmanager. 

Ein Thread zu dem Thema reicht:

 :Arrow:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=910102

----------

